# HCG shots to sustain pregnancy



## GillAwaiting

Hi Folks,
Anyone else here taking hcg (pregnyl) shots to help sustain pregnancy? Im currently on everything going with ICSI, did the few rounds of intralipids, on clexane, aspirin, estrogen pills, progesterone suppositories, 5mg folic acid, vit b complex and of course, those sodding steroids. My body is wrecked from being on most of these things for months.

Anyhoo, Im 7 weeks today (or should be, I hope) and worried sick. My cons can't scan me again as she is on vacation to see her family and the last time someone else did it (my cons was sick) they told me the pregnancy was gone. Luckily my own cons rang me the next day and said she didnt believe it, stay on the meds and did it again and lo and behold there was embryo with good heartbeat. I also had trouble with beta hcg tests, turned out to be vanishing twin before it settled! (luckly my cons came to the rescue that time too, I now trust nobody but her!)

I think the pregnyl shots are making me pretty sick. Although even when I thought the pregnancy was gone and went back for what I thought was confirmation scan, I had been sickish for two days - thought another m/c was coming on. Got such a shock to find we were all wrong and there it was growing away.

Anyhoo, Im worried about these pregnyl shots. Apart from having a vanishing twin, which is an empty sac, the sac with the heartbeating embryo in it, had another little embryo with no heartbeat, much smaller, so there were twins in that sac. Im worried the pregnyl could be overdosing me with hcg and might hurt the remaining embryo.

Anyone have any thoughts on this? Even though everything was ok on Friday, I feel like a fraud. After 2 missed m/c's, I feel like I wont ever know if the pregnancy has gone. I could be walking around thinking im pregnant and Im not. After being told twice this pregnancy it wasn't a runner, its so hard to be anyway positive.

Thanks for reading, if anyone has any thoughts on the hcg shots Id love to hear them. :hugs:


----------



## scotmum35

i cant begin to imagine what u are going through right now as i know nothing about this topic but i just wanted to give u a hug and ill keep my fingers crossed that the baby is fine.sounds like a worrying time for u xxx


----------



## apsara.m

:hugs: honey i can understand the pain and tension you are going through. iam currently 32 weeks pregnant. i conceived with IUI and was given weekly shots of HCG 5000IU. HCG supports pregnancy and in my hosptal it is given to ladies conceived via IUI/IVF/ICSI. i am carrying a singleton so i don't know about multiple pregnancy but i can tell you one thing i had severe morning sickness till i stopped HCG shots. i do take duphaston tabs and had projestron shots twice weekly upto 28 weeks. they all support pregnancy. 
the first 20 weeks were really hell for me as i was constantly worrying about miscarriage as i had gone through 2 m/c s already.
hang in there honey all the very best :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## GillAwaiting

scotmum35 said:


> i cant begin to imagine what u are going through right now as i know nothing about this topic but i just wanted to give u a hug and ill keep my fingers crossed that the baby is fine.sounds like a worrying time for u xxx

Thank you so much. I really appreciate you reading and your well wishes. :hugs: 15 days to the next scan. Don't know how Im going to get through it. It's the strangest thing, when I was told the bad news that the embryo had gone, it was actually a relief because the worry is so overwhelming. Of course we were elated when that news changed but now again, I just want to know. If its bad, we will just have to accept and move on. Its the not knowing that's the worst.


----------



## GillAwaiting

apsara.m said:


> :hugs: honey i can understand the pain and tension you are going through. iam currently 32 weeks pregnant. i conceived with IUI and was given weekly shots of HCG 5000IU. HCG supports pregnancy and in my hosptal it is given to ladies conceived via IUI/IVF/ICSI. i am carrying a singleton so i don't know about multiple pregnancy but i can tell you one thing i had severe morning sickness till i stopped HCG shots. i do take duphaston tabs and had projestron shots twice weekly upto 28 weeks. they all support pregnancy.
> the first 20 weeks were really hell for me as i was constantly worrying about miscarriage as i had gone through 2 m/c s already.
> hang in there honey all the very best :thumbup: :hugs:

Thank you so much. It is such a relief to hear from someone else who has experience with these shots and didn't have m/c from them. I know it might be irrational fears I have about the shots but I just can't help myself. After 2 m/c's yourself, I know you know the terror Im feeling. Thank you for letting me know about the morning sickness too. Im finding mornings ok, its when I can get stuff done but by lunch time Im sick as a parrot and it goes on until I go to sleep. Did you also have a horrendous taste in your mouth? I've tried everything to get rid of it.

So good to hear you are at 32 weeks. I hope the last few weeks go really nicely for you and you have a lovely happy healthy little bean in the New Year. :hugs: Thanks again.


----------



## apsara.m

i found it very hard to keep any solids inside me for the first 20 weeks. i will vomit and will eat after some time. i also drank a lot of water. it really helped me stay a bit normal. everything tasted so awful. there was a strange taste in my mouth. 
i know the fear of m/c and i also worried a lot that this shots and my tab will be harmful for my baby and i will miscarry for sure. i did have brown spotting till 7th month and every little change freaked me. i went to the hospital at 7 weeks feeling i miscarried already as all my symptoms vanished suddenly and i started brown spotting. 
i will not say don't worry as i know it is not possible for us not to worry. only thing i can say is pray real hard and it made my mind a bit calm. all the very best


----------

